# sperm



## katclarkeukk

All the information I look at tells me that sperm can survicve UP to seven days in a womans body.  But I would like to know what is the USUAL lenghth of time it survives for and what is the shortest lenghth of time it survives for?  Any information gratefully recieved.

Thank-you

Katrina Clarke


----------



## Ruth

Depends on the sperm sample and the environment it is in!! Normal mucos, hostile mucos etc. Minimum is about 24 hours, usual about 3 to 4 days.

Rurh


----------

